# Peelers



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Such an inexpensive yet imortant tool. Yesterday I bought an OXO on the recommendation of Cooks Illustrated to replace my little Henkels which I somehow lost. This thing is junk, I tried to peel an English cucumber, potatos and asparagus stems and it either wouln't cut or would clog/jam. 

So 9 dollars wasted, I angrily threw it in the garbage can...arrrrrgh.

What do you people who cook for a living use?

Jannie


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I've got a Hoffritz, and a Borner that came with my v-slicer. Both very good but I probably use the Hoffritz the most..
Why didn't you take your peeler back for a refund? I don't hesitate to do that if I buy an item that won't perform properly..


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've recently been using an OXO and have been very satisfied with it. I don't know what model it is - it's my understanding there's more than one. In any case, it's far suiperior to the POS I'd been using. It's quite possible, of course, that I'd be happier with another brand.

Shel


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I call it a Knuckle Peeler, they range from $1.99 - $3.99 and can be found in any kitchenware store!

BTW, don't spend a great deal of cash on your peeler, paring knife or serrated knife. 
Invest in your chef's knife, boning knife, carver and cleaver.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sounds like it was dull. They're a little tricky to resharpen, but you can do it on a Spyderco Sharpmaker.

Phil


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I am very surprised to hear that the OXO peeler didn't work for you. I bought one 10+ years ago and still use it today. It's never been sharpened and still cuts as well as it did when it was new. Could be you just got a lemon.

I recently bought a Messermeiser (I know I spelled that wrong) serrated peeler which I also love. It works great for tomatoes, sweet peppers, stone fruits and other difficult to peel fruits and veg. $5 at Sur la Table.

Jock


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay I took it back and exchanged it for another, it works twice as good but I'm not thrilled with it at all, not as much as some others I've tried over at friends. I'll keep using it to give it a fair chance, I could be over critical at the moment but thanks for encouraging me to take it back, normally I hate to do that sort of thing. 

Jannie


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't think you are overcritical. I've been asked to test quite a few tools of which OXO are always the predominant brand members.
I have to say that while OXO seems to be the most popular brand of kitchen tools, quality and consistency seems to be a problem in this line.

My favorite peeler is the Messermeister. It will peel the hardest pumpkin skin with ease as well as the most delicate tomato or peach peel. I also like the Swibo brand peeler-available through Albert Uster Imports. The blade does not swivel, you need to adjust your wrist, but it is Sharp, Sharp Sharp and doesn't clog.

OXO was originally developed for people suffering fron arthritis of the hands and wrist- thus the big cushy handles. A little of this ailment has started to invade my hands from time to time, but I don't find the OXO handles too much of a help-they seem to just get in the way.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I don't think you are overcritical. I've been asked to test quite a few tools of which OXO are always the predominant brand members.
I have to say that while OXO seems to be the most popular brand of kitchen tools, quality and consistency seems to be a problem in this line.

My favorite peeler is the Messermeister. It will peel the hardest pumpkin skin with ease as well as the most delicate tomato or peach peel. I also like the Swibo brand peeler-available through Albert Uster Imports. The blade does not swivel, you need to adjust your wrist, but it is Sharp, Sharp Sharp and doesn't clog.

OXO was originally developed for people suffering fron arthritis of the hands and wrist- thus the big cushy handles. A little of this ailment has started to invade my hands from time to time, but I don't find the OXO handles too much of a help-they seem to just get in the way.


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah the handle is huge and I feel like it makes things less precise. I did try peeling a nectarine and it worked fine but I still don't like it much, funny but I've never said that about any peeler before. I'll keep looking for something better or just go back to my Henkels.
Jannie


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah the handle is huge and I feel like it makes things less precise. I did try peeling a nectarine and it worked fine but I still don't like it much, funny but I've never said that about any peeler before. I'll keep looking for something better or just go back to my Henkels.
Jannie


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

I've just got to gush a bit here, sometimes the littlest things can excite me. Last night I walked into one of my favorite cooking stores and asked about peelers. Among the few she recommended was one from CIA. I have a bunch of their other utensils and this thing feels just wonderful in my hand, it doesn't hurt that it looks really great and everything I've bought from CIA has been excellent. For ten dollars it was worth the gamble.

OMG it's fantastic, how is it possible to say that about something like a peeler. Last night I used it for dinner, this morning peeling potatoes to be saute'd, lunch was all raw vegies and every time I use it, it just gets better. 

Now this is really ridiculous, I didn't put it away in the drawer after I'd cleaned up the cutting board, I left it out on display. I've got a new Gyuto and a paring knife that together they just recently cost me $390.00 and they are beautiful but they're in the knife block-today my peeler is out where I can see it. 

How's that for Product Endorsement!!!:roll::roll::roll:


Jannie- who's thinking of going back and getting the CIA can opener


----------

